# New wrecking crew



## Johny (Jun 3, 2019)

I would like any info on the traincore kids currently calling themselves "wrecking crew" 
...it is to my understanding that "wrecking crew" is trying to while out and jump and or rob any old school riders they meet .
Has anyone met any of these kids , or herd anything .
Or part of this new " wrecking crew" .
I know that all they are are a bunch of kids stealing a name and have absolutely nothing to do with the actual wrecking crew, most wrecking crew are dead and or in there 50's and pretty pissed about a bunch of dirty kids and rainbow drop outs going around fucking shit up using there name


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 3, 2019)

There's been young douchenozzles co-opting that name for years now. You're gonna have to be a little more specific.


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Oct 28, 2019)

Howlee... Her Facebook profile was Hailey train.was main recruiter for this b.s. fake new skool.wrecking crew. Roach,atrayhu,tennessee,wiggles all these idiot names jumped a brother in Denver. Roach supposedly set a home bum camp on fire in Savannah GA. 
Update I last heard of Hailey though is she is backibg away.dont know how true..
Anymore can not and will.not be tolerated by any.community of travelers...our safety is a must


----------



## Johny (Dec 1, 2019)

It's completely died down , I think they got the point after a few of them were found and um "confronted"


----------



## Wanderingwolf5150 (Dec 1, 2019)

Right I think they learned from denver


----------



## Dirtyposeykid (Yesterday at 12:08 PM)

Yeah, they also go by concrete family, ft. Collins


----------

